# This cage too big for one cockatiel?



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

http://www.petco.com/product/114150...te=114150&ctotc=1101230462-7222&cm_pla=336280

I was thinking of buying the above shown cage. I think it's rather "too big" for one cockatiel? By "too big" I mean it's height. It's way too tall. My bird will just be sitting at the top all the time any way.

Same with this cage... the cage itself is almost 50 inches tall? That's crazy... because it's saying it is for small birds. I don't get it?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...4csegpl&ref=6111&subref=AA&CAWELAID=690960723


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That looks like an excellent cage. The more space, the better! If your bird is healthy and has plenty of toys, he should be very active and will not sit at the top all the time.


----------



## grannysbirds (Aug 3, 2012)

Both cages look awesome! Height is including the stand. Just got mine a new cage but down the road think I will look into ones with a play top and rolling stand.

For now, love this cage and my birds seem so much happier and allowing me to try and tame them today even! Their new cage is 22x18x30.
I know many might think too small.......all I know is they are enjoying their new home, toys and perches very much and seem so much happier?! They aren't warming up too quickly to their manzenetta branch yet tho.

If you have a good pet store in your town, they have been very helpful with answering questions and showing various cages with the pros/cons of each!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm about to buy either http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...4csegpl&ref=6111&subref=AA&CAWELAID=690960723

...or http://www.petco.com/product/114150...te=114150&ctotc=1101230462-7222&cm_pla=336280

I can't make up my mind. Which should I choose? Thanks.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I think the brown one looks amazing, plus it's more wide than tall. I don't know if all cockatiels are the same but mine seems to need width rather than height. (I'm also in the market for a new cage lol)


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

The second one would be much better. If you look at the description the first one the cage itself is only 17 x 17 and the petco one is 30 x 30 which is much better for a tiel. And if you ever decide to add a tiel you will have the space.

I am getting that cage for my Senegal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I just ordered the second brown one 

That was one rather expensive cage! I'm excited to finally be getting a bird again. I just really really (did I say really?) HOPE this cage won't be as messy as my old one. Photo attached.

My next purchase will be for a hand held vacuum cleaner


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Ah we love the mess really. My day isn't complete until i've unclogged the hoover again!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

I think I just made a mistake buying this cage. It is HUGE! The cage (with the seed guard) is going to be 38.25 inches in wdith? That is far too big!! 

If I'm understanding the measurements of this cage that is being listed... I have to cancel the order. That cage is far too huge... to fit into this small room! This cage is also only for ONE bird.

1/2" Wire Spacing
Cage with stand: 38.25" L X 38.25" W X 65" H
Cage: 30" L X 30" W X 43" H 

http://www.petco.com/product/114150...te=114150&ctotc=1101230462-7222&cm_pla=336280


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Many of us have cages that size for single birds. It's great for their quality of life.


----------



## grannysbirds (Aug 3, 2012)

Juliet,
My birds prior cage? I misunderstood the lady when I answered the ad. Was a huge flight cage when I got it!
Live in an apt and the cage was way too huge for my room. Also, they honestly didn't seem very happy in it? 
Soooo, I got a 'ranch style' bird cage for them and they seem to really love it!!

Down the road I may get a similar size as they now have, but with the top play stand and rolling cage. Would be easier for me to get them from living room to bedroom!

Try amazon....they have some cages as well.
Good luck! You will find the one that's right for you and your bird!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I like people having big flights for a single bird. Like a 30W x 20D x 30H is ideal in my opinion.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

never such thing as too big. they NEED the space. and frankly, nothing wrong with mess, the mess you posted is not that bad. a seed guard will not prevent that mess. it will still stay.


and really, if you add lots of toys and perches, the tiel will play all over the cage. mine have a large cage, and one day will move into the bottom level as well of the double unit they are in. they use ALL the space, especially the bottom, where they eat and forage around and play. i would not cancel it, it is an amazing cage.


and just because the cage is for "small birds".... it doesnt mean small birds need small cages, in fact the more room the better


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

grannysbirds said:


> Juliet,
> My birds prior cage? I misunderstood the lady when I answered the ad. Was a huge flight cage when I got it!
> Live in an apt and the cage was way too huge for my room. Also, they honestly didn't seem very happy in it?
> Soooo, I got a 'ranch style' bird cage for them and they seem to really love it!!
> ...


grannysbirds, is there any reason why you downgraded them to a smaller cage? a flight cage is minimum for two, so anything smaller is too small for two cockatiels, they need more space.


----------



## grannysbirds (Aug 3, 2012)

Physically, it became difficult for me to care for them with the other cage, due to health issues of my own. 
I was apprehensive??? But, they absolutely love their new cage! They seem much happier and I am as well!

When I first got them , they had been raised and kept in a VERY small cage for budgies.
Perhaps because of that......they feel safer in something smaller, as opposed to the big flight cage? I don't know .
I was having quite a bit of behavior issues before. Since getting this new cage.....had it about a week or so now, they are doing much better each day!

So, birdies and I are pleased!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well as long as they get plenty of out of cage time and they get the care they need better now if you can manage it  its hard for some people, so if it keeps them healthier and happier, then it works for your particular situation


----------



## grannysbirds (Aug 3, 2012)

It is so far anyway! 
They were also pretty much cage bound their lives. Prior owners said they are about 8? Yrs old!
Day by day they are trying to trust and I am trying to tame them.

Today I was able to keep scratching Tweety's head.....that's the farthest I have gotten in a few months!!! It was so exciting for me and I can't wait to keep trying and keep working with them!

Have a good nite! : )


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

My bird won't be spending all day in his cage. I have owned cockatiels (4 at once at one time) and I had them in a cage far smaller than the one I just ordered with no problems. I had a play pen for them to play on top of the cage etc.

That last bird I owned came with me everywhere, was potty trained and was an amazing bird. He wasn't stuck in his cage all day.

I won't cancel the order... I will assemble it... and when I see how ridiculously large it is I will take it back to Petco for a refund if it's no good. The larger the cage the larger the mess!

I took a tape measure to see how big the cage will really be where I intend to place it and it's taking up a MASSIVE amount of room. The problem I'm having is that the cage will stick out from the wall about 3 feet! I prefer a narrower 25 inch cage but with a longer 40 inch length is fine... NOT 40 inch width! 

If you read the reviews on the cage they are mostly saying that cage is massive in size and far larger than expected.


----------



## grannysbirds (Aug 3, 2012)

Juliet,
I'm sure you will find the right one for you! Look forward to hearing what you decided to do.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

> The larger the cage the larger the mess!


I actually think the opposite is true. Your bird is going to throw about its food the same amount regardless of what size cage you get. With a larger cage, there is more cage space for the food to land..and with a smaller cage the bird is more likely to throw the food out of the cage since there is less cage space for it to land.

If you do return your cage, try this one:
http://www.petco.com/product/114152/Petco-Designer-White-Finch-Flight-Cage.aspx

It is appropriate for one cockatiel, is affordable, and is small enough for your needs. It does need a table to sit on though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

If the cage I just ordered turns out to be too large... what do you guys think of this one?

http://birdcages4less.com/page/B/PROD/Medium_Bird_Cages/PA5703

Or... http://birdcages4less.com/page/B/PROD/Medium_Bird_Cages/PA5737 ... this one is the perfect size I want and I would have definitely gotten it but it's far too expensive. The cage I just ordered it not the correct shape. I wish it was 32 x 23 x 66 rather than 30 X 30 X 43

The last cage says it has 5/8" Bar Spacing... is that suitable for a cockatiel?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, 5/8" is fine for cockatiels. Up to 3/4" is considered to be OK for tiels.

If you want to be able to move the cage from room to room easily, you need to know your door width and then get a cage that's at least 2 inches narrower (without the seed skirt).


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

P.S. Here's a cage that is fairly similar to the far too expensive one, but has more interior room and is $60 less: http://birdcages4less.com/Merchant5...ore_Code=B&Product_Code=PA5701&Category_Code= The bar spacing is 3/4".


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If that's the size you're looking at, then the prevue hendryx flight is perfect for you. And is affordable. It has been my favorite cage by far that I have owned.

http://www.wayfair.com/Prevue-Hendryx-Flight-Cage-in-Black-F040-PVP1059.html

You can probably search around and find it cheaper. I've seen it for $109 somewhere lately.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

tielfan, thanks but that one sits too low to the ground. 

bjknight93, thanks but that one doesn't have the seed guard catcher. I know it probably doesn't help much to have that built in catcher but I still would like to have one.

Sorry I know I'm very picky!

When I receive the cage I ordered I will assemble it and take a picture for you guys.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

I will NOT be keeping the new cage. I just noticed something about this cage which I wish I had noticed earlier. The bottom of the cage where the bird will be playing often is level to the top of the seed catcher... terrible design!! I don't even know why they bothered to place a seed catcher around the cage with a design like that.

I also just noticed for example on this cage http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+10346+5063+24613&pcatid=24613

... the bottom area of the inside cage where the bird will be running around is not level to the top of the seed catcher but rather far below it. It has a FAR better design. I'm unsure if you know what I'm referring to.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Built-in seed skirts are actually very useful. They don't catch 100% of the debris but they catch a lot of it. (The bottom of my cage is close to the ground like the one in the link, so the seed skirt also catches my shins a lot).


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

Quick question... you see this cage: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+10346+13390&pcatid=13390

I don't understand the design of this cage... wouldn't tons of bird seed and mess fly through open area above the pan at the very bottom of the cage?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Most people who get birds accept the fact that there is going to be some mess. Expecting there to be no mess with birds is kind of like expecting to get a dog or cat and never have pet hair get on anything. It's unrealistic, no matter what kind of cage you get.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I don't understand the design of this cage... wouldn't tons of bird seed and mess fly through open area above the pan at the very bottom of the cage?


It IS a strange design but it kind of makes sense. The seed cups are up fairly high and that's where the food-tossing is going to come from. I think the goal is to catch the seeds before they've been airborne for very long and funnel them straight down to the bottom. There's a risk that some of it will hit bottom and bounce back out again, but maybe there are design features that help minimize that.

The biggest problem would be if there is large debris that lands on top of the grate, and the bird goes down to the bottom and starts pitching it out through the gap.

Edit: actually, it looks like there is a drawer for another grate right at the bottom of the seed catcher, so the bird won't be able to go down there unless you take the upper grate out. If you leave the grate in it wastes all the space in the bottom part of the cage.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

why dont you buy one of the ones without a seed catcher and make your own out of an old sheet or fleece? they work better in my opinion because theyre actually high enough to catch debris. it might also be cheaper for you in the end.


----------



## Sparky04 (Oct 21, 2011)

I've heard a lot of good things about that first cage (the brown petco one) and if I had the money to spare, I would buy it. Really, as long as the bar spacing isn't too wide, the larger the cage, the better.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I just bought and assembled the brown petco one for my Sennie and I am extremely happy with it!

http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums...w&current=1345227071.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

What about this cage? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Coco-Sele...x60/14047214?findingMethod=rr#Product+Reviews Sorry if I showed this cage already... I've looked at so many I'm really losing track!

Your supposed to add 4 inches to the dimensions because of the seed catchers. Thus, this looks like the perfect size to me? Plus another big plus, if I don't like it I take take it back to Walmart voiding any shipping costs.

EDIT: If I end up getting this cage what color do you guys think looks better... coco or sage green?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Tiels do better in wide cages than in tall cages. Other than that..it looks appropriate. The bar spacing is 3/4", which is the largest spacing for a tiel.

And that looks great Jaime!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That cage is good...I would go with the sage green, I like darker cages.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Please dont cancel your order!Its an excellent cage,your bird s going to love it.As it was said before,its worthy if you think about the quality of life the bird gets in it.Good luck and all the best X x


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

JaimeS,

I just got the same cage as you and I'm trying to assemble it. Unfortunately, I won't be keeping this cage because it is badly damaged and bent out of shape in numerous places. It's so badly damaged I can't even fix it with pliers.

However, I was still curious to try to assemble it to see what it would look look but I cannot assemble it. I've included two pictures showing the problem. How did you assemble it there? I'm unable to align the holes properly because the holes already aligned in a set way as it's securing the bottom of cage pieces. This makes no sense! =(


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

I figured out how to assemble this cage and I must say I'm deeply disappointed. The cage design is horrible and VERY poor fitted. Not only because it's so bent out of shape that it is IMPOSSIBLE to even get the bottom tray into the cage but the seed guard will do no good as there are gaps all over the place with the guards. I don't know why they even bothered to include the seed guards when they couldn't even design it properly to be effective. Take a bag of seeds and poor it into the seed guard... tons of seeds will be hitting the floor though the gaps. 

This cage is going back for a refund. There are mixed reviews on this cage. IMO, for the money I paid it's not acceptably designed and also badly damaged.

Big thumbs down.

EDIT: The problem with the seed guard could be resolved if I took brown masking tape and sealed the gaps. However, the cage is very badly bent out of shape/damaged. If I could get one that's not so damaged I might have kept it since I can resolve the seed guard problem.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's the issue with shipping cages, they get tossed all over the place and bent out of shape. Sorry it didn't work out.


----------

